# Public Profiles broken



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

For the past few days I have noticed that if I try and click anyone's name to see their "Public Profile," that it doesn't work. I get a "not found" error.

Here, try it yourself:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/123721

What's up? Any chance this can get fixed?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Try it this way:
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=123721


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Mike Lang said:


> Try it this way:
> http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=123721


Got it, thanks, figured it out.

FWIW, I was initially getting there by simply clicking:










The problem was, a few days ago I had installed this Safari Extension to try and work around the maddening, broken redirection issue that I'd mentioned here. (Has that been addressed yet?)

That extension apparently made that link change to one that didn't work. Disabling that extension now makes the links go to the proper URL, where public profiles work again.


----------

